# PC Haiku



## MedPretzel (Mar 4, 2005)

Hello,


Since I often get off topic (I'm so sorry, but I'm like that in real life too), I thought I'd give you computer-users something to (hopefully) smile about. 


In Japan, they have replaced the impersonal and unhelpful Microsoft error messages with Haiku poetry messages. Haiku poetry has strict construction rules - each poem has only 3 lines; 5 syllables in the first, 7 in the second, 5 in the third. They are used to communicate a timeless message often achieving a wistful, yearning and powerful insight through extreme brevity. Here are some actual error messages from Japan. Aren't these better than "your computer has performed an illegal operation?"


&gt; 


The Web site you seek


Cannot be located, but 


Countless more exist. 


&gt; -------------------------------------------- 


Chaos reigns within. 


Reflect, repent, and reboot. 


Order shall return. 


&gt; -------------------------------------------- 


Program aborting 


Close all that you have worked on. 


You ask far too much. 


&gt; -------------------------------------------- 


Windows NT crashed. 


I am the Blue Screen of Death. 


No one hears your screams. 


&gt; -------------------------------------------- 


Yesterday it worked. 


Today it is not working. 


Windows is like that. 


&gt; -------------------------------------------- 


Your file was so big. 


It might be very useful. 


But now it is gone. 


&gt; -------------------------------------------- 


Stay the patient course. 


Of little worth is your ire. 


The network is down. 


&gt; -------------------------------------------- 


A crash reduces 


Your expensive computer 


To a simple stone. 


&gt; -------------------------------------------- 


Three things are certain 


Death, taxes and lost data. 


Guess which has occurred. 


&gt; -------------------------------------------- 


You step in the stream, 


But the water has moved on. 


This page is not here. 


&gt; -------------------------------------------- 


Out of memory. 


We wish to hold the whole sky, 


But we never will. 


&gt; -------------------------------------------- 


Having been erased, 


The document you're seeking 


Must now be retyped. 


&gt; -------------------------------------------- 


Serious error. 


All shortcuts have disappeared. 


Screen. Mind. Both are blank. 


&gt; -------------------------------------------- 


I ate your Web page. 


Forgive me; it was tasty 


And tart on my tongue


----------



## Hippie (Mar 5, 2005)

Extremely cool. Please forgive me if I don't take the time to concoct one or 2!


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 5, 2005)

Oh, don't think I made those up. I'm not that creative and artsy.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 6, 2005)

You didn't? Doggone it, I was extremely impressed!


----------



## AkTom (Jan 30, 2018)

Okay, I will lie. 
It was I who made up those,
Now drink some more wine.


----------



## AkTom (Jan 30, 2018)

Sorry for this thread,
I'm not a poet you see. 
I did not see date.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 30, 2018)

Glad you resurrected this, Tom. I enjoyed the haiku.


----------



## JohnT (Jan 30, 2018)

The grapes have been crushed
Grapes Actively Fermenting
Fruit Flies Surround Me


----------



## AkTom (Jan 30, 2018)

Boatboy24 said:


> Glad you resurrected this, Tom. I enjoyed the haiku.


@Boatboy24 I was up in the middle of the night coughing. I was reading on my phone and somehow fast fingered this thread. 
How do you put all that in 3 lines?


----------



## sour_grapes (Jan 30, 2018)

AkTom said:


> @Boatboy24 I was up in the middle of the night coughing. I was reading on my phone and somehow fast fingered this thread.
> How do you put all that in 3 lines?



Cough stops my slumber
Fat fingers on iphone app
Recall distant past.


----------



## AkTom (Jan 30, 2018)

@sour_grapes you are a stinking haiku genius;-)


----------



## sour_grapes (Jan 30, 2018)

AkTom said:


> @sour_grapes you are a stinking haiku genius;-)



Fulsome words of praise
clatter through a vast ether.
My countenance beams.


----------



## Ajmassa (Jan 30, 2018)

Been a hard days night
Haiku’s help...until see Paul’s 
Vocabulary


----------



## sour_grapes (Jan 30, 2018)

AJ earns kudos
His poetic final line:
Pentasyllabic!


----------

